# Failed member?



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

Tried to join TTOC recently but have received an email to say failed for some reason? Was hopeing to get in TT Meet at Gaydon at reduced rate any hope of that still? :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

If you pay the non-member price at the Gate and join the TTOC on the day, we'll refund the difference on the ticket price.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi

Your order for membership most likely failed because you did not hit return after completing all the information in Paypal. This would take you back to the TTOC shop to complete the check out process. We do have your payment! You should have recd a mail as follows:

It looks like your order did not get into our database, so could you log back into http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and go to your cart (top right) where the item(s) should be. Please fully complete the checkout process using payment method = cheque. Once the order is in our database weâ€™ll then be able to process it.

If you have any problems just shout.

Once you have cleared your membership order out of your shopping cart you can process your ticket order as a member. The ticket will be waiting for you at the gate. Damon will probably bring the membership packs on Sunday so you should be able to pick yours up then!

See you soon

Lou


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

upiker - order for membership recd. You have an email.

Lou


----------

